
Tesla driver stranded in the desert 'forgot his keys' - georgecmu
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4128220/Tesla-driver-stranded-desert-forgot-keys.html
======
DrScump
Why don't Teslas warn, or even shut down, when the key is outside of
detectable range?

~~~
greglindahl
... what makes you think that Tesla doesn't warn, when you're operating in the
dangerous "phone says it's ok but key not present" mode?

------
831itserv
what would he have done if he walked out to his car with only his keys in his
pocket? I gamble he would have returned inside to get his phone ... else he
wouldnt have been able to take the pictures of how this car failed him.

